# is this normal soft maple?



## Flacer22 (Mar 9, 2013)

I mentioned i don't really do any wood working but i did recently buy a planer and was messing with it and found one soft maple tree i had cut has this funny pattern on it all. I've seen ambrosia maple and it doesn't really like it? Any ideas or is this just normal soft maple[attachment=20200]


----------



## Kevin (Mar 9, 2013)

It's Duckwood aka Ambrosia Maple.  

Nice find. 

P.S. Kidding about it being called Duckwood - no one except members of this forum would know what you're taking about if you call it Duckwood. We have a member davduckman2010 we call Duck, Duck Man, Super Duck, he has an enchanted forest of the stuff. Check out some of his postings.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 9, 2013)

Yup - Duckwood !


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 9, 2013)

Huh well i guess i dident know what it was!. Ive got an entire trees worth guess ill findsomething to do with it now. Thanks much


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 9, 2013)

looks rather curly as well


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 10, 2013)

Yup, it's got some figure in it too! It's nice to work with and will make some nice projects. I never turn down a soft or hard maple, unless it's on the lathe of course.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 10, 2013)

flacers been :creep: out back wheres my rock salt :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: nice ohio wood there just planed a stack of giant curly boards today just like that duck


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 10, 2013)

Flacer22 said:


> Huh well i guess i dident know what it was!. Ive got an entire trees worth guess ill findsomething to do with it now. Thanks much



I know what I'd do with it..............trade it.


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 10, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Flacer22 said:
> 
> 
> > Huh well i guess i dident know what it was!. Ive got an entire trees worth guess ill findsomething to do with it now. Thanks much
> ...



Went out today and found that tree, i knew i had left some chunks of it for firewood so i cut into them seems they were still very solid maybe some intresting stuff will come from it.


----------



## Jason (Mar 13, 2013)

looks kinda like some Ambrosia maple i have sitting around

jason


----------



## jman60 (Mar 18, 2013)

Being new around here I don't know anything about any duckwood, but, that's a nice slab you got there Flacer!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 18, 2013)

Duckwood is wood barter slang for ambrosia maple.


----------



## daugher12 (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's a piece I dug out this past weekend and ran over the jointer.

[attachment=20858]
[attachment=20859]


----------



## jman60 (Mar 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Duckwood is wood barter slang for ambrosia maple.



Thanx Kevin


----------

